# Not AKC but...



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Kevin got BIS at the IABCA show today! I was home with the puppy, but my daughter enjoyed the friendly people, relaxed atmosphere, and written evaluations. Kevin liked meeting new people and napping between ring times, haha!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great, congrats!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you, everyone!!!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Congratulations! I love his face in that picture-he knows he was the best!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> Congratulations! I love his face in that picture-he knows he was the best!


Haha! He has attitude, that's for sure! Thank you!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Got his win pic today!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

WOW, gorgeous boy


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

He is just magnificent! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He's so handsome and look how far you've come! I remember when he just had you in fits with his puppy months! He's grown into such a good looking boy!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you, Cwag and Rosegold!



rabernet said:


> He's so handsome and look how far you've come! I remember when he just had you in fits with his puppy months! He's grown into such a good looking boy!


That was a tough first year, but looking back, I am so thankful for what I learned. Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

He is looking great! Huge congrats! That's exciting!!!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you, Christen!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! He looks great.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you, LJack!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations! What an impressive looking boy!


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you, 3Pebs3!


----------

